
Claude: Common Lisp Library Audience Expansion Toolkit (2014) [pdf] - deepaksurti
https://www.nicklevine.org/claude/paper.pdf
======
TeMPOraL
Tangential thought, as I don't have time to read the paper in full now: I wish
authors would _timestamp_ papers. It really matters whether this is 2019,
2017, 2007 or (since it's Lisp) 1997. Papers exist in larger context of
community, which evolves over time. Given no date on this one, I don't know
how to evaluate it.

~~~
banana-slug
Just a side note: the reference to 1997 seems to be making the point that Lisp
has such a long history that a paper about it might be from as far back as
1997. In fact, Lisp was designed and described by McCarthy in 1959
([http://www.bitsavers.org/pdf/mit/ai/aim/AIM-008.pdf](http://www.bitsavers.org/pdf/mit/ai/aim/AIM-008.pdf)).
Lisp was basically a practical software version of the mathematical lambda
calculus of Alonzo Church (“The Calculi of Lambda Conversion”
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lambda_calculus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lambda_calculus))
as first(?) described in his 1936 paper “An Unsolvable Problem of Elementary
Number Theory”
([https://www.ics.uci.edu/~lopes/teaching/inf212W12/readings/c...](https://www.ics.uci.edu/~lopes/teaching/inf212W12/readings/church.pdf)).
This was apparently related to the Church–Turing thesis
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church–Turing_thesis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church–Turing_thesis))
but that is way beyond my intellectual depth, so I am not sure.

~~~
TeMPOraL
All correct. _Common Lisp_ , the topic of this paper, was made an ANSI
standard in 1994, but in a less official capacity it's many years older, and
of course its lineage reaches the 1950s.

On top of that, within the Common Lisp community, one of the most important
transformation happened in 2010, with the release of Quicklisp - the de-facto
community standard package manager, which drasticly simplified working with
Common Lisp libraries (espetially for beginners). Given all that, and the
ongoing community evolution, it _really_ matters what year is a paper about CL
library ecosystem from.

